# Just diagnosed & overwhelmed



## garethj101 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi all, I'm Gareth. 55 years old (bad enough) and newly diagnosed. Had no symptoms, previously very healthy and have rarely ever seen the GP. Been prescribed Metformin and the GP also reccomends Silvastatin but I'm not sure about that one. Feel a bit overwhelmed by the amount of information around and by the sudden intrusion of appointments, tests and medications. I'm sure I'll adjust but not happy about it of course. Oh and another grouse is that my travel insurnce is up for renewal and suddenly I'm being asked for ridiculous amounts despite never having been ill. Advice, comments, experiences all welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## jalapino (Jun 5, 2014)

A warm welcome Gareth 

It can be very overwhelming at first as there is so much information to take in, but in time it does get easier!

Have you got an appointment to see your diabetes nurse yet? I would suggest asking for a blood glucose meter so you can establish what foods make your blood sugars raise.

Just take your time and ask any questions.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Gareth, welcome to the forum  Hey, I'm 55 as well, it's not so bad! And the good thing about diabetes is that it is something that can be controlled well and you can end up feeling happier and healthier once you have got to grips with things. You will feel overwhelmed and 'medicalised' to begin with, but you will get used to things, it just takes a little time - you've made a good start by joining here, as there are lots of experienced, friendly folk who will be happy to help with any questions or worries you may have.

At the risk of overwhelming you further with information, can I point you at the following, that many of our members have found especially useful: Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and the excellent book Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker. These will help you to gain a good understanding of what it all entails.

Regarding insurance, I'm pretty sure there are insurers who do not charge an extra premium for a diabetes diagnosis, so hopefully some suggestions will come from other members.

As I said, please ask any questions you may have, and we will do our best to help out


----------



## Copepod (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum GarethJ101.

As you say, there is lots to take onboard in a short period of time around diagnosis. Best strategy is to take the appointments now, learn lots, and they will reduce in number considerably.

Annual travel insurance is a specific issue, which is connected to age as well as long term medical problems - so part of the the increase maight be due to reaching 55 years, as well as being diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. Worth checking with a specialist insurance broker, in case another company would be better value for you. Some companies load premiums if you have been diagnosed with other conditions and / or take medication for such conditions, even if you don't take them eg high blood pressure, high cholesterol. However, most people with diabetes (without complications) have found companies that don't overload premiums. Companies that advertise specially for people with diabetes are not necessarily the best value eg I use BMC (British Mountaineering Council) for activity travel. Whatever you do, don't withhold information, or insurance will be invalid.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum garethj101


----------



## pav (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Gareth, welcome to the forum. It can be a shock to the system getting the diagnosis,  there's plenty of help on here, if your gp is on the ball with type 2 diabetics they should be sorting every thing thats needs to be done.

Diabetes is a personal thing and what works for one might not work for another. Getting a meter is a good idea as it will help identify how well you are doing and what foods do to you. Some gp practices will support you with the test strips needed for the meter others will say you don't need one and to rely on the practice to monitor you. Test strips can cost from £7 to £25 + for a pot of 50 depending on the manufacturer, which is why gp's are reluctant to presie them for type 2's.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm 64, Type 1 for over 40 years, no complications, and suddenly my free Travel insurance through the Bank - want £300 AP for me.  Bearing in mind the cost of the account is £25 a month and we only keep it open because of the travel cover - that means it's costing £650 a year.

So let's shop round ....... of the one or two who will touch me with a bargepole - £650 is cheap.

Some won't touch my now 66yo husband with a bargepole (nowt wrong with him really apart from occasional man-flu and suchlike) OR because we go on open ended holidays in Europe (retired, have motorhome, will travel) we are stuffed.

So we've decided not to bother.  We have EHIC so we'll be treated wherever we actually go in an emergency and if we need to fly home, we can afford it.  If one of us dies, we've agreed the other would just do the funeral in "some corner of a foreign field that is (or would be) forever England".

And spend the money saved on more ferry tickets.

The other alternative is to prop the stiff up in the passenger seat ........

The only snag is if one of us is maimed but not dead.  We'd have to cross that bridge .....

And TBH the whole prob medically, is because we both smoke.  Well, you gotta die of something haven't you?

*NB.  I don't approve of this decision of ours AT ALL and I'm not suggesting for a split second anyone else should do it.*


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. 

Make yourself at home


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome Gareth, it is overwhelming at first but you will adjust and settle into things. Sorry cannot help with insurance issues as I am about to have the same problems myself. If I find anything I will post and let you know...Tintin


----------



## garethj101 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone - for the welcome, good wishes and various advice. I'll certainly read more widely and take on board as much as I can re managing the diabetes. Insurance is so annoying though. As I usually make my main holiday in the USA good medical cover is an essential and as immediately prior to the diagnosis my annual premium was just over £40 (thanks to my 'perfect' health no doubt) I feel well and truly ripped off by the quotes I've had. Not travelling again until August so have some time to sort it out.

Meanwhile all tips and advice are welcome.


----------



## stephknits (Jun 5, 2014)

wishing you a warm welcome


----------



## Flower (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Gareth and welcome.

The only company that I can get insurance through is Diabetes UK, everybody else either says forget it or exempts all the problems related to diabetes which leaves a useless policy. They couldn't offer me an annual policy but I was just relieved to be offered anything in the end. I hope you are able to sort something  out that leaves money for an actual holiday. Good luck.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Gareth


----------



## Pattidevans (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Gareth

A friend of mine has used this company after her hubby was diagnosed with prostate cancer - they specialise in medical conditions 
http://www.world-first.co.uk/home/faqs/medical-problems-faq.aspx


----------



## Naty (Jun 5, 2014)

This thread has prompted me to sort out my own travel insurance - first time I've needed any since diagnosis, going to Thailand next month.  Went through Martin Lewis' site and the link there to Moneysupermarket, £39.90 for annual cover through Medisafe.


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Trophywench u always make me laugh  laura


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2014)

Oooh - I'll have a look at that Naty !


----------



## garethj101 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Travel Insurance*

Very pleased to report that I managed to get travel insurance with full medical cover through Annual Travel Insurance http://www.annualtravelinsurance.com/ who directed me to their Medical Screening service. I had a good clear conversation with one of their assessors who realised that my asymptomatic diagnosis wasn't the end of the world and quoted me a very reasonable premium. Thanks all for your help and encouragement


----------

